# Don Gillis



## arpeggio

While checking out the witty music thread I thought of the American composer Don Gillis.

He was the chief composer and arranger for the NBC orchestra and worked with Toscanini. Gillis may not have been Beethoven but Toscanini liked him.

His music can be very humorous. Some of his works include the _Symphony 5½_ and the _January, February March_.

While checking out You Tube I found this great concert from University North Texas dedicated to Don Gillis. It also has some ways that we can access the UNT Music Library.


----------



## Klassic

arpeggio said:


> His music can be very humorous. Some of his works include the _Symphony 5½_ and the _January, February March_.


I already don't like him.


----------

